# Programm zur Schaltplanerstellung



## Black Scorpion (9 Juni 2009)

Guten Morgen,

ich habe mal eine Frage. Wir sind noch eine kleine Firma im Anfangsstadium. Daher können wir noch nicht so große Investitionen treffen. 

Welches technische Zeichenprogramm für Schaltpläne in der Industrie könnt ihr empfehlen? Naja, der Wunsch wäre, das es möglichst viele Formate natürlich beherrscht. Aber es sollte auch kostengünstig sein und von der Einarbeitung her auch übersichtlich.

Könnt ihr mir da einen Tip geben?

Ich wünsch euch allen einen schönen erfolgreichen Tag.

Gruß

Michael


----------



## jabba (9 Juni 2009)

Wenn um Schaltpläne geht, würde ich mal bei WS-CAD nachsehen.
Hohe Verbreitung und günstig. EPLAN ist nur in der Compact-Version günstig und wird dann wesentlich teurer als WS-Cad-


----------



## Mike369 (9 Juni 2009)

Ja da stimm ich jabba zu


----------



## CNC840D (9 Juni 2009)

Ich würde auch WSCAD empfehlen.

Am besten nehmt Ihr gleich die Professional Version, denn da habt Ihr gleich ne anständige Datenbankanbindung onboard was die Stücklistenerstellung, Kalkulation etc. vereinfacht.

Viele Grüße
CNC840D


----------



## Perfektionist (9 Juni 2009)

viele Formate ist normalerweise nicht. IdR hat jede CAD-Software ihr eigenes Format (Eplan ist auch nicht mehr gleich Eplan - P8 ist inzwischen grundsätzlich anders strukturiert).
Wozu soll es denn dienen? Schaltschrankbau? oder etwa doch Geräteentwurf (PCB)?


----------



## Black Scorpion (9 Juni 2009)

Danke für die vielen Rückmeldungen.

Ja es geht um Schaltschränke. Wir modernisieren die Anlagen und dann müssen die Schaltpläne angepasst werden.

WSCAD, hatte ich damals in der Ausbildung schon gehabt, geniale Sache aber da hat es noch auf ne Diskette gepasst. Ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine mit Diskette


----------



## Black Scorpion (9 Juni 2009)

Ihr redet soviel über WSCAD dann werd ich mal danach schauen. E-Plan war mir nämlich ein Dorn im Auge.

Sagt mal, gibt es solche Tools auch für Linux?? Die sind ja meist kostenlos....


----------



## bgischel (9 Juni 2009)

Wenn Du damit professionell arbeiten willst wirst Du auch Euros investieren müssen. So ein CAE-Tool ist schon sehr komplex und wenn es hier Freeware, mit auch nur annähernd dem Funktionsumfang von Profiprogrammen gäbe wüßte jeder Zweite darüber Bescheid...


----------



## jabba (9 Juni 2009)

ich kann da bgischel nur zustimmen.
"Wat nix koss , is auch nix"

Ich war damals auf Grund der Kundenvorgaben gezwungen auf EPLAN zu zeichnen, z.B. für Ford. Als dann Teile "Outgesourcet" wurden, kamen die selben Leute mit der Frage, können Sie das auch in WS-Cad liefern weil Eplan ist uns zu teuer.
Prinzipiell wurde zwar die Lizenzpolitik bei Eplan etwas verbessert, aber ist immer noch happig. Trotzdem würde ich es als das beste Programm bezeichnen (bis 5.7, P8 mach ich noch einen Bogen drum).
Aber gerade für die kleineren Betriebe sind schnell mal bei einem Umbau mehr als die 40 Seiten einer Compact-Version errreicht, und dann wird es deutlich teurer.
Die tollen Funktionen von EPLAN sind zwar bestimmt ihr Geld Wert, lassen sich aber als Kosten nur einspielen wenn man diese konsequent nutzen kann.
Wenn ich also nur ab und zu z.B. einmal im Monat einen Plan zeichne ist eine Stücklistenverwaltung zwar toll, aber viel zu viel Arbeit diese zu pflegen.

Von den angepriesenen Share-Ware und so weiter kann ich nur abraten.
Wenn ihr eine Firma habt , wollt ihr diese nicht nur für ein Jahr betreiben, oder ?
Also setzt unbedingt auf ein solides und eingeführtes System auf. Was meint Ihr was das kostet wenn ihr dann in fünf Jahren wenn Windows 9.756 rauskommt an Umstellungskosten habt, weil es die Shareware nicht mehr gibt.
Also wer eine Firma in diesem Bereich auf Free-Ware aufbauen will wagt sich einiges. Es sei denn man ist in der Lage anhand des Quellcodes selber die Fehler zu finden. Aber man will ja zeichnen und nicht programmieren.

Es gibt ausser Eplan und WS-Cad noch einige andere auf dem Markt und jedes hat seine Vorzüge, aber gerade in dem Bereich gilt es nach der Verbreitung zu fragen. 

So... genug rumgeschwafelt
Das war mal eine rein subjektive Meinung von mir.


----------



## CADministrator (10 Juni 2009)

ist euren kunden denn total egal, mit welcher software ihr zeichnet???


häufig verlangen doch die kunden ein bestimmtes format, damit sie die schaltschrankdokumentation später mal selber weiterbearbeiten können (mit der software die sie halt selbst im eignen haus haben)...

evtl. würde es sich anbieten, einige projekte (bei denen eben der kunde doch auf einsatz einer bestimten CAD-software besteht) extern zeichnen zu lassen: dann müsst ihr euch nicht gleich eplan, elcad, comos und sonstwas kaufen!

sollte diesbzgl. bedarf bestehen, würde ich mich über eine anfrage freuen.


schönen gruß
andreas


----------



## cadsaopaulo (15 Juli 2009)

Hallo,

ich würde cofaso empfehlen. Ist auch Eplan 5 (Export/Import) kompatibel. 

Vollwertige Testversion befindet sich auf der Internetseite. 

Adresse ist wie der Produktname.

Gruß


----------



## Oberchefe (18 Oktober 2009)

evtl. geht das in Spice:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/SPICE_(Software)


----------



## Blockmove (18 Oktober 2009)

cadsaopaulo schrieb:


> ich würde cofaso empfehlen. Ist auch Eplan 5 (Export/Import) kompatibel.



Gibts da auch irgendwelche Preise?
Sieht ja wirklich aus wie ein EPlan-Clone 

Gruß
  Dieter


----------



## cadsaopaulo (19 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,



> .. Preise



So weit ich es weiss, kostet Das Medium-Paket ca. 3.000 Euro incl. unbegrenzten Support. Alle Materialdatenbanken sind vorhanden.

Medium umfasst gesamte Funktionalität, 40 Schaltplanseiten und alle generierten Seiten.

Grußjavascript:uml("sz",0)


----------

